# CPU Frequency Scalling?

## Sunnz

I know that my CPU supports it, since it works under Windows and CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor under Ubuntu Live CD also shows it scaling down to 50% when idle.

However after I installed Gentoo, the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor in Gnome is always 100%, so I am wondering how do I get the CPU Freq Scaling to work? Do I need to re-compile the kernel?

Thanks.

----------

## dgaffuri

Probably. If you need help post the output of

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo

dmesg | grep -i cpu
```

----------

## Aries-Belgium

Yes, you have to enable it in the kernel.

Here you find the mini-howto. It doesn't matter if it's on a laptop or a desktop ...

----------

## Sunnz

Umm well maybe that how-to is a little outdated? My make menuconfig is slightly different:

```
â--- Power Management support                                         â â

  â â[*]   Power Management Debug Support                                 â â

  â â    ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --->  â â

  â â    CPU Frequency scaling  --->  
```

And

```
[*] CPU Frequency scaling                                           â â

  â â [ ]   Enable CPUfreq debugging                                      â â

  â â <*>   CPU frequency translation statistics                          â â

  â â [*]     CPU frequency translation statistics details                â â

  â â       Default CPUFreq governor (performance)  --->                  â â

  â â ---   'performance' governor                                        â â

  â â < >   'powersave' governor                                          â â

  â â <*>   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling          â â

  â â <*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor                            â â

  â â < >   'conservative' cpufreq governor
```

I probably have it enabled in the kernel though... but it still doesn't seem to work... I have installed cpufreqd thing and it is running.

----------

## tSp

also, make sure you have #CONFIG_SMP= is not set or it will not work

----------

## Sunnz

Where is #CONFIG_SMP?

----------

## Aries-Belgium

I think you have to enable the 'powersafe' governor.

Maybe this topic helps ...

----------

## Aries-Belgium

 *Sunnz wrote:*   

> Where is #CONFIG_SMP?

 

In your .config from the kernel.

----------

## tSp

 *Sunnz wrote:*   

> Where is #CONFIG_SMP?

 

when you configure your kernel, make sure you dont enable Symmetric multi-processing support.  I read in the gentoo power-management-guide that this will not allow the cpu to be throttled on laptops, and actually verified this was a problem on mine until I disabled it.  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml

----------

## Aries-Belgium

 *tSp wrote:*   

>  *Sunnz wrote:*   Where is #CONFIG_SMP? 
> 
> when you configure your kernel, make sure you dont enable Symmetric multi-processing support.  I read in the gentoo power-management-guide that this will not allow the cpu to be throttled on laptops, and actually verified this was a problem on mine until I disabled it.  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml

 

Doesn't that give problems with dualcore processors? The kernel needs SMP to get the second core working.

----------

## e-ipi

If you make menuconfig, you'll see someting like this under the Processor menu:

```

  [*] CPU Frequency scaling                                          

  [ ]   Enable CPUfreq debugging                                   

  <M>   CPU frequency translation statistics                       

  [ ]     CPU frequency translation statistics details             

                  Default CPUFreq governor (userspace)  --->                 

  <M>   'performance' governor                                      

  <M>   'powersave' governor                                       

  ---   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling       

  <M>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor                         

  <M>   'conservative' cpufreq governor                            

```

You may also need to configure cpufreqd or powernowd or some other user space tool to use this stuff to maximum effect.  Note also that sometimes there are problems with the cpufreq stuff on specific machines.  Of course, if it worked before, you're probably OK in that regard.

----------

## Zakharov

I have a simple setup, but it works excellently.. (Athlon 64 3200+)

From my .config:

```
#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y
```

What's important is the 'ondemand' part. It adapts the processor speed dynamically to the current workload.

To activate it, simply put

```
echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

in your /etc/conf.d/local.start.

That's it. Works for me, hope it helps =)

----------

## Sunnz

I am REALLY confused... should I edit .config file by hand or should I use make menuconfig?

----------

## dgaffuri

NEVER edit .config by hand. You should use make menuconfig. Type / followed by symbol name (without CONFIG_) to get help and the menu path for it.

----------

## Sunnz

Ok I think I got it working, it is on "power save" now which lets me choose a speed... now, how do I change it to "ondemand"?

Thanks very much guys!

----------

## dgaffuri

 *Zakharov wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
> ```
> ...

 

If you emerge cpufrequtils you may change the default governor at startup in /etc/conf.d/cpufrequtils (adding /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils to the default runlevel), and later with the

```
cpufreq-set -g ondemand
```

command.

----------

## Sunnz

sudo echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

bash: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor: Permission denied

I already have cpufreqd... what is cpufrequtil? Is it necessary?

----------

## jamapii

 *Sunnz wrote:*   

> sudo echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

 

the '>' redirection is outside sudo. Try something like

sudo sh -c "echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor"

----------

## Sunnz

Ohh, I didn't know that there are things that are "outside of sudo"!!!

Cool, it is ondemand now! However the lowest it goes down to is 90%... is that really how fast it needs to be or??? (I saw it go down to 50% on Ubuntu Live CD.)

----------

## Sunnz

Well scaling_govener goes back to powersave when reboot... where do I setup the pernement setting? Is it in the kernel?

----------

## Zakharov

 *Zakharov wrote:*   

> [...] simply put
> 
> ```
> echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
> ```
> ...

 

plus rc-update add local default if you have previously unset it.

----------

## mikegpitt

You may want to try out cpufreqd.  That is what I use on my laptop to speedstep.

----------

## Sunnz

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> You may want to try out cpufreqd.  That is what I use on my laptop to speedstep.

 I do have cpufreqd running, but how do I set it to ondemand?

----------

## s0lar

I just installed everything according to the powermanagement guide plus installed laptop_mode_tools, I have set it to control the clock speed so when I plug out my adapter my cpu clocks back to 800Mhz. 

Only it does that after I outplug it twice instead of once. Meaning I have to plug it out, plug it in and then plug it out again. Very stupid. 

cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode says 2 and 

this are my acpi events: tail -f /var/log/sys/acpid | grep "received event" says this when I plug my adapter in and it says 

"ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000001" 

"processor CPU0 00000080 000000" and 

"battery BAT0 00000080 00000001" 

This is what I get when I plug my adapter out

"ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000000" 

"processor CPU0 00000080 000000" and 

"battery BAT0 00000080 00000001". 

I have made the files /etc/acpi/events/pmg_ac_adapter containing the AC 00000080 00000001 

and the /etc/..../pmg_battery containing BAT0 00000080 00000001. 

Do I have to change those files, should I change or add some other files not in the guide? 

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Dikkiedik

I'm also busy with powermanagement.

I'm also wondering how to configure cpufreqd. I've got it in my runlevel.

I have a hyperthreading capable machine and I've disabled it in the kernel.

I'll disable it in BIOS to as I normaly enable it there also for Windows XP.

I love this topic  :Smile: .

----------

## Dikkiedik

```

cpufrequtils 0.3: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: p4-clockmod

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0

  hardware limits: 383 MHz - 3.07 GHz

  available frequency steps: 383 MHz, 767 MHz, 1.15 GHz, 1.53 GHz, 1.92 GHz, 2.30 GHz, 2.68 GHz, 3.07 GHz

  available cpufreq governors: userspace

  current policy: frequency should be within 2.02 GHz and 3.07 GHz.

                  The governor "userspace" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 3.07 GHz (asserted by call to hardware).

```

Does the ' asserted by call to hardware '  part mean I can't set the frequency?  :Sad: 

I've tried to "cpufreq-set -f 2030mhz" but when I do that and run "cpufreq-info" again,

it tells me the same as the output above  :Sad: . Am I doing something wrong?

----------

## Dikkiedik

I do get massive error statements now at startup. dmesg gives me the following output:

(With massive errors I mean REALLY massive.. If there is some wonderful person out there with knowledge to share,

please consider reading it and helping me with some sollutions  :Smile: )

```

Linux version 2.6.14-gentoo-r5-Apollo (root@Apollo) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #26 PREEMPT Thu Dec 29 01:59:01 Local time zone must be set--see

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fdf0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fdf0000 - 000000001fdfb000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fdfb000 - 000000001fe00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe00000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

509MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 130544

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126448 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f6eb0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fdf67ec

ACPI: FADT (v001 SiS    M650     0x06040000 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x1fdfaf14

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD      APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1fdfaf88

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1fdfafd8

ACPI: DSDT (v001 PTLTD      650M 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdc3

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 3054.381 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 512456k/522176k available (3290k kernel code, 9152k reserved, 935k data, 184k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6111.50 BogoMIPS (lpj=3055752)

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz stepping 07

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0420)

softlockup thread 0 started up.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9c6, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Uncovering SIS962 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=1)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:02.5

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

    ACPI-0214: *** Error: Return object type is incorrect [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.LNKA._CRS] (Node c1472560), AE_TYPE

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 7 10) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3) *0, disabled.

    ACPI-0214: *** Error: Return object type is incorrect [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.LNKC._CRS] (Node c1472360), AE_TYPE

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 5) *0

    ACPI-0214: *** Error: Return object type is incorrect [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.LNKD._CRS] (Node c1472260), AE_TYPE

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 7 10) *0

    ACPI-0214: *** Error: Return object type is incorrect [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.LNKE._CRS] (Node c1472f80), AE_TYPE

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 7 10) *0

    ACPI-0214: *** Error: Return object type is incorrect [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.LNKF._CRS] (Node c1472e80), AE_TYPE

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 7 10) *0

    ACPI-0214: *** Error: Return object type is incorrect [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.LNKG._CRS] (Node c1472d80), AE_TYPE

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 7 10) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 7 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 25)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x8000-0x808f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x8090-0x80ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x8100-0x811f has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0xfe00-0xfe00 has been reserved

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@f0000000 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e5000000-e5ffffff

  PREFETCH window: e8000000-efffffff

PCI: Bus 2, cardbus bridge: 0000:00:0a.0

  IO window: 00002400-000024ff

  IO window: 00002800-000028ff

  PREFETCH window: 30000000-31ffffff

  MEM window: 32000000-33ffffff

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0a.0 (0000 -> 0003)

    ACPI-0214: *** Error: Return object type is incorrect [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.LNKB._CRS] (Node c1472460), AE_TYPE

ACPI: Unable to set IRQ for PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (likely buggy ACPI BIOS).

Try pci=noacpi or acpi=off

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A]: no GSI

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1135821595.256:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.24 [Flags: R/O].

Initializing Cryptographic API

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected SiS 650 chipset

agpgart: unable to determine aperture size.

agpgart: agp_backend_initialize() failed.

agpgart-sis: probe of 0000:00:00.0 failed with error -22

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV31 Board - e133n   , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 10240k, total 65536k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

Using specific hotkey driver

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (52 C)

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:02.6 (0000 -> 0001)

    ACPI-0214: *** Error: Return object type is incorrect [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.LNKC._CRS] (Node c1472360), AE_TYPE

ACPI: Unable to set IRQ for PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (likely buggy ACPI BIOS).

Try pci=noacpi or acpi=off

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.6[C]: no GSI

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

sis900.c: v1.08.08 Jan. 22 2005

    ACPI-0214: *** Error: Return object type is incorrect [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.LNKD._CRS] (Node c1472260), AE_TYPE

ACPI: Unable to set IRQ for PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (likely buggy ACPI BIOS).

Try pci=noacpi or acpi=off

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A]: no GSI - using IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

0000:00:04.0: Altimata AC101LF PHY transceiver found at address 1.

0000:00:04.0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0x2000, IRQ 10, 00:c0:9f:28:63:db.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A]: no GSI

SIS5513: chipset revision 0

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1000-0x1007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1008-0x100f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: QSI CD-RW/DVD-ROM SBW-242, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.8, id: 0x1d48b1, caps: 0x904713/0x4006

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 85

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio3

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ST3120022A, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: max request size: 1024KiB

hdc: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc: hdc1 hdc2 < hdc5 hdc6 hdc7 > hdc3

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.12 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:02.3 (0000 -> 0002)

    ACPI-0214: *** Error: Return object type is incorrect [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.LNKB._CRS] (Node c1472460), AE_TYPE

ACPI: Unable to set IRQ for PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (likely buggy ACPI BIOS).

Try pci=noacpi or acpi=off

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.3[B]: no GSI

ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

ohci1394: Failed to allocate shared interrupt 255

ohci1394: probe of 0000:00:02.3 failed with error -12

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

    ACPI-0214: *** Error: Return object type is incorrect [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.LNKB._CRS] (Node c1472460), AE_TYPE

ACPI: Unable to set IRQ for PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (likely buggy ACPI BIOS).

Try pci=noacpi or acpi=off

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A]: no GSI

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.0 [1025:0028]

Yenta O2: res at 0x94/0xD4: 00/ca

Yenta O2: enabling read prefetch/write burst

Yenta: no PCI IRQ, CardBus support disabled for this socket.

Yenta: check your BIOS CardBus, BIOS IRQ or ACPI settings.

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0818, PCI irq 0

Socket status: 30000007

usbmon: debugfs is not available

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:03.3 (0000 -> 0002)

    ACPI-0214: *** Error: Return object type is incorrect [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.LNKH._CRS] (Node c1472c80), AE_TYPE

ACPI: Unable to set IRQ for PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (likely buggy ACPI BIOS).

Try pci=noacpi or acpi=off

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D]: no GSI

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: request interrupt 255 failed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB bus 1 deregistered

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: init 0000:00:03.3 fail, -22

ehci_hcd: probe of 0000:00:03.3 failed with error -22

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

    ACPI-0214: *** Error: Return object type is incorrect [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.LNKE._CRS] (Node c1472f80), AE_TYPE

ACPI: Unable to set IRQ for PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (likely buggy ACPI BIOS).

Try pci=noacpi or acpi=off

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A]: no GSI - using IRQ 10

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 10, io mem 0xe4001000

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

    ACPI-0214: *** Error: Return object type is incorrect [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.LNKF._CRS] (Node c1472e80), AE_TYPE

ACPI: Unable to set IRQ for PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (likely buggy ACPI BIOS).

Try pci=noacpi or acpi=off

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B]: no GSI - using IRQ 10

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 10, io mem 0xe4002000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

    ACPI-0214: *** Error: Return object type is incorrect [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.LNKG._CRS] (Node c1472d80), AE_TYPE

ACPI: Unable to set IRQ for PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (likely buggy ACPI BIOS).

Try pci=noacpi or acpi=off

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.2[C]: no GSI - using IRQ 10

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 10, io mem 0xe4003000

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

pegasus: v0.6.12 (2005/01/13), Pegasus/Pegasus II USB Ethernet driver

usbcore: registered new driver pegasus

sb: Init: Starting Probe...

sb: Init: Done

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc1 (Mon Sep 12 08:13:09 2005 UTC).

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:02.7 (0000 -> 0001)

    ACPI-0214: *** Error: Return object type is incorrect [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.LNKC._CRS] (Node c1472360), AE_TYPE

ACPI: Unable to set IRQ for PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (likely buggy ACPI BIOS).

Try pci=noacpi or acpi=off

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C]: no GSI - using IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50443 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

    ACPI-0214: *** Error: Return object type is incorrect [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.LNKC._CRS] (Node c1472360), AE_TYPE

ACPI: Unable to set IRQ for PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (likely buggy ACPI BIOS).

Try pci=noacpi or acpi=off

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.6[C]: no GSI

unable to grab IRQ 255

Intel ICH Modem: probe of 0000:00:02.6 failed with error -16

ALSA device list:

  #0: SiS SI7012 with ALC202 at 0x1c00, irq 5

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.3 (4079 buckets, 32632 max) - 216 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 4

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI wakeup devices: 

MDEM USB1 USB2 USB3  LAN  LID 

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hdc3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdc3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdc3: journal params: device hdc3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdc3: checking transaction log (hdc3)

ReiserFS: hdc3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 184k freed

Adding 530104k swap on /dev/hdc6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:530104k

NTFS volume version 3.1.

orinoco 0.15rc2 (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

orinoco_pci 0.15rc2 (Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> & Jean Tourrilhes <jt@hpl.hp.com>)

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0b.0 (0010 -> 0012)

    ACPI-0214: *** Error: Return object type is incorrect [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.LNKC._CRS] (Node c1472360), AE_TYPE

ACPI: Unable to set IRQ for PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (likely buggy ACPI BIOS).

Try pci=noacpi or acpi=off

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A]: no GSI - using IRQ 5

orinoco_pci: Detected device 0000:00:0b.0, mem:0xe4006000-0xe4006fff, irq 5

eth1: Hardware identity 8022:0000:0001:0000

eth1: Station identity  001f:0006:0001:0005

eth1: Firmware determined as Intersil 1.5.6

eth1: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

eth1: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

eth1: WEP supported, 104-bit key

eth1: MAC address 00:02:8A:A7:48:7E

eth1: Station name "Prism  I"

eth1: ready

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

    ACPI-0214: *** Error: Return object type is incorrect [\_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.LNKA._CRS] (Node c1472560), AE_TYPE

ACPI: Unable to set IRQ for PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (likely buggy ACPI BIOS).

Try pci=noacpi or acpi=off

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A]: no GSI - using IRQ 10

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

pcmcia: Detected deprecated PCMCIA ioctl usage.

pcmcia: This interface will soon be removed from the kernel; please expect breakage unless you upgrade to new tools.

pcmcia: see http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/pcmcia.html for details.

eth1: New link status: Disconnected (0002)

eth1: This firmware requires an ESSID in IBSS-Ad-Hoc mode.

eth1: This firmware requires an ESSID in IBSS-Ad-Hoc mode.

eth1: New link status: Connected (0001)

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

eth0: Media Link Off

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex 

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

    ACPI-0339: *** Error: Looking up [Z00D] in namespace, AE_NOT_FOUND

search_node c146fa20 start_node c146fa20 return_node 00000000

    ACPI-0508: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.BAT1._BST] (Node c146f960), AE_NOT_FOUND

```

----------

## Etherealflaim

Whoever said that you cannot scale with SMP was mistaken... I have an HP Pailion zv6000 with SMP, and I have had success with both cpufreqd and cpudynd.  I have all four governors compiled in, and am using the powernow driver.

Do note that there are only certain steps to which most processors will scale.  For me, I can scale to Full (2GHz), Mid (1.8GHz) and Slow (1GHz).  As for performance goes, cpudynd scales that before (in lieu of?) scaling the frequency, so the bogomips in /proc/cpuinfo will drop before the cpu frequency will.  I have occasionally had problems with the frequency being scaled back up, but that's nothing a few echoes into sysfs won't fix.

I've been both happy and angry at cpudyn, cpufreqd, and straight governors, and your mileage may vary, so good luck!  Hope you get it working to your liking.  (Though I know from experience that this requires a lot of configuration tweaking.)

~Eko

----------

## Dikkiedik

offtopic: Thankyou for sharing your experience, etherealflaim.

ontopic: I think I have an idea why I get allot of errors. I compiled a new kernel without SMP but forgot to patch it so I'm gonna try that.

update: didn't work  :Sad: 

----------

## Felixlein

Hello! Got a FujitsuSiemensLaptop with the typical cripple-BIOS where you cannot disable HT...crap!

But with a SMP-less kernel every clock-control-app works.(I prefer cpudyn because of the straightforward Harddisk-spindown).had to play around a bit with different configs,but no big thing...the powernow-module doesn't work for me...

[code]

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

then I feared of course the lack of half my CPU-Power because HT fixed in the no-go-BIOS and not in the kernel;

and freqscaling is definitely a must on this machine(otherwise this beast sounds like a starting airplane;;no,likeTHREE!!the 

noisiest laptop I know so far) 

but according to nbench (don't know how good this benchmark-app is;Im not real familiar with benching)

the difference is marginal.

SMP Off

felixlein@samuelcolt ~ $ nbench

BYTEmark* Native Mode Benchmark ver. 2 (10/95)

Index-split by Andrew D. Balsa (11/97)

Linux/Unix* port by Uwe F. Mayer (12/96,11/97)

TEST                : Iterations/sec.  : Old Index   : New Index

                    :                  : Pentium 90* : AMD K6/233*

--------------------:------------------:-------------:------------

NUMERIC SORT        :            1335  :      34.24  :      11.24

STRING SORT         :          68.425  :      30.57  :       4.73

BITFIELD            :      5.0158e+08  :      86.04  :      17.97

FP EMULATION        :          149.38  :      71.68  :      16.54

FOURIER             :           16235  :      18.46  :      10.37

ASSIGNMENT          :          35.437  :     134.85  :      34.98

IDEA                :          1835.6  :      28.07  :       8.34

HUFFMAN             :          1650.8  :      45.78  :      14.62

NEURAL NET          :          25.259  :      40.58  :      17.07

LU DECOMPOSITION    :          1213.4  :      62.86  :      45.39

==========================ORIGINAL BYTEMARK RESULTS==========================

INTEGER INDEX       : 52.631

FLOATING-POINT INDEX: 36.111

Baseline (MSDOS*)   : Pentium* 90, 256 KB L2-cache, Watcom* compiler 10.0

==============================LINUX DATA BELOW===============================

 CPU                 : GenuineIntel Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz 3065MHz

 L2 Cache            : 512 KB

OS                  : Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r6

C compiler          : 3.4.5

libc                :

MEMORY INDEX        : 14.382

INTEGER INDEX       : 12.269

FLOATING-POINT INDEX: 20.028

Baseline (LINUX)    : AMD K6/233*, 512 KB L2-cache, gcc 2.7.2.3, libc-5.4.38

* Trademarks are property of their respective holder.

SMP on

felixlein@samuelcolt ~ $ nbench

BYTEmark* Native Mode Benchmark ver. 2 (10/95)

Index-split by Andrew D. Balsa (11/97)

Linux/Unix* port by Uwe F. Mayer (12/96,11/97)

TEST                : Iterations/sec.  : Old Index   : New Index

                    :                  : Pentium 90* : AMD K6/233*

--------------------:------------------:-------------:------------

NUMERIC SORT        :          1353.6  :      34.71  :      11.40

STRING SORT         :          68.585  :      30.65  :       4.74

BITFIELD            :      4.9658e+08  :      85.18  :      17.79

FP EMULATION        :           150.4  :      72.17  :      16.65

FOURIER             :           16359  :      18.61  :      10.45

ASSIGNMENT          :          33.573  :     127.75  :      33.14

IDEA                :            1846  :      28.23  :       8.38

HUFFMAN             :          1636.1  :      45.37  :      14.49

NEURAL NET          :          25.529  :      41.01  :      17.25

LU DECOMPOSITION    :          1159.2  :      60.05  :      43.36

==========================ORIGINAL BYTEMARK RESULTS==========================

INTEGER INDEX       : 52.299

FLOATING-POINT INDEX: 35.782

Baseline (MSDOS*)   : Pentium* 90, 256 KB L2-cache, Watcom* compiler 10.0

==============================LINUX DATA BELOW===============================

 CPU                 :  Dual  GenuineIntel Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz 3065MHz

 L2 Cache            : 512 KB

OS                  : Linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r6

C compiler          : 3.4.5

libc                :

MEMORY INDEX        : 14.089

INTEGER INDEX       : 12.323

FLOATING-POINT INDEX: 19.846

Baseline (LINUX)    : AMD K6/233*, 512 KB L2-cache, gcc 2.7.2.3, libc-5.4.38

* Trademarks are property of their respective holder.

[code][/code]

----------

## homry

 *Zakharov wrote:*   

> To activate it, simply put
> 
> ```
> echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
> ```
> ...

 

i have, maybe a dumb, question. a script called /etc/init.d/local exists and is set in the default runlevel. it calls the scripts local.start and local.stop. i read many times that local.start is the place to start services at booting. unfortunatly, i do not have neither local.start nor do i have local.stop. are these just text-files where to put "echo ...." in it or do they got to have certain formats (like init-scripts)? i tried it with a plain text-file called local.start, but it seems that it is not workin properly. i know i have done that before, but with my new installation i do not have that files anymore for some reason (strange?).

homry

----------

## -BarneY-

 *homry wrote:*   

>  *Zakharov wrote:*   To activate it, simply put
> 
> ```
> echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
> ```
> ...

 

Hmmm, that's curious. You should have these files, they are included in the package sys-apps/baselayout. Maybe it helps, if you remerge this package.

----------

## homry

thx alot! unfortunetly i am not able to read  :Wink: . that is why i looked in /etc/init.d/ for local.start all the time  :Smile: . but while reemerging baselayout (did not saw "/etc/conf.d in my own posting in bold!) i watched the output and saw the right path. in the end your hint helped me alot, although maybe not in the way you thought it would  :Smile: . thx again.

homry

----------

## -BarneY-

 *homry wrote:*   

> thx alot! unfortunetly i am not able to read . that is why i looked in /etc/init.d/ for local.start all the time . but while reemerging baselayout (did not saw "/etc/conf.d in my own posting in bold!) i watched the output and saw the right path. in the end your hint helped me alot, although maybe not in the way you thought it would . thx again.
> 
> homry

 

*lol*

First, I thought for a while, if that is your problem. But you wrote the right path bold at your own post, so I felt sure, that this couldn't be your mistake.

----------

